# (de) + nom de famille - omission de la particule nobiliaire ?



## Tim~!

Salut à tous.

J'espère pouvoir enfin mettre fin à une longue chasse qui m'harcèle de temps en temps pendant plusieurs ans.

Existent en France des noms de familles, souvent nobles, qui commencent par le 'de' de provenance.  Je viens toute juste de mettre deux 'de' ensemble, l'un à côté de l'autre, et je comprends que cela ne pose pas de problème gramatical.

Cependant, je n'ai jamais réussi à découvrir si existe-t-il une règle vis-à-vis des noms de famille.  Je viens tout just de réflechir à ce propos ayant devant moi le livre "Les Trois Mousquetaires" d'Alexandre Dumas.  Sur une page se trouve "Parmi les deux cents petits levers, celui *de Tréville* était un des plus courus."  Dans cette phrase le 'de' du nom 'de Tréville' a été supprimé pour éviter que deux 'de' se trouvent ensemble.

Cependant, quand j'ai tourné la page, j'ai rémarqué la phrase "à cette époque les compatriotes *de* *d*'Artagnan avaient la reputation..."

Donc, j'aurais besoin de quelqu'un qui ait un peu plus de connaissance que moi.  Est-ce qu'il y a une règle conseillée?  Sinon, y-a-t'il un style que l'on considère 'meilleur'?  Aurait-il été possible écrire "Parmi les deux cents petits levers, celui *de de Tréville* était..."?

Toutes réponses seront très heureusement récues 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## CapnPrep

Les règles sont exposées dans cet article de Wikipédia : Particule (onomastique)
A priori on n'a pas à prendre en compte la présence de la préposition _de_ devant le nom.


----------



## Maître Capello

Devant les noms de plus d'une syllabe qui ne sont pas précédés d'un titre (_Monsieur_, etc.) ou d'un prénom, on supprime en effet _de_ s'il n'est ni élidé (en _d'_) ni contracté (en _du_ ou _des_) :

_Finalement, Tréville avait raison.
celui de Tréville
_
Mais :

_M. de Tréville
Charles de Gaulle
Finalement, de Gaulle avait raison.
celui de De Gaulle
_


----------



## CapnPrep

D'autres exemples trouvés dans le texte :

s'entourer d'hommes de la trempe de Tréville
on parlait des bonnes fortunes de Tréville
cette lettre adressée à Tréville
un attachement réel pour Tréville
C'est lui! murmura Tréville
Non, Sire, répondit Tréville
Et le roi salua de la main Tréville​


----------



## Huffameg

Bonjour,

je me suis beaucoup demandé comment je dois traiter le nom de famille de quelqu'un, dans un texte formel, qui contient un «de». 
Exemple: Si je veux écrire «l'analyse de Simone de Beauvoir» il est parfois moins naturel de mettre son prénom, alors comment je l'écris? 

Il me semble que les deux options possibles sont toutes les deux insatisfaisantes: 
«L'analyse de de Beauvoir» et «L'analyse de Beauvoir»

J'ai beaucoup cherché sur l'internet et il me parait que la plupart des gens évitent le problème en écrivant Simone de Beauvoir. Wikipedia, par contre, l'évite en mettant seulement «Simone», ce qui est assez problématique dans un texte académique. 

Alors, les francophones, comment faut-il faire?


----------



## Mauricet

On garde le _de_ si le nom est monosyllabique au sens large : la politique de de Gaulle, la théorie de de Broglie. On garde aussi le _d'_ devant voyelle ou _h_ muet : le théorème de d'Alembert. Devant les noms plus longs, l'usage établi est de supprimer le _de_ : le livre de Beauvoir.


----------



## Huffameg

Ah, merci. Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des règles si précises. Bon, il me parait toujours un peu bizarre mais je te fais confiance.


----------



## Fred_C

J’ai entendu parler d’une autre règle :
On ne supprime le «de» que s’il s’agit d’un nom de famille de la noblesse. (tous les nobles français ont un nom de famille qui commence par «de», mais tous les noms de famille qui commencent par «de» ne sont pas forcément des noms de famille noble.)
On dit «la politique de De Gaulle» parce que «De Gaulle» n’est pas un nom de famille noble.
On dit «la politique de Villepin (Dominique de Villepin)» parce que «de Villepin» est un nom de famille noble.

Je ne sais pas si Simone de Beauvoir est noble ou pas.
De toutes façons, pour les femmes, il est fortement recommandé de ne pas omettre le prénom. Ça ne se fait que pour les hommes, en français.
(C’est une règle qui fait très «ancien régime», je sais...)


----------



## Huffameg

Fred_C said:


> On ne supprime le «de» que s’il s’agit d’un nom de famille de la noblesse.



Ben, je trouve très problématique de faire entrer des considérations de hiérarchie et de nobilité dans le langage et dans la grammaire, c'est quand même un usage très réactionnaire, non?



Fred_C said:


> De toutes façons, pour les femmes, il est fortement recommandé de ne pas omettre le prénom. Ça ne se fait que pour les hommes, en français.



De même, le fait de ne pas l'omettre tandis qu'on le fait avec Sartre, par exemple, constitue quand même le signe de ne pas avoir lu, ou bien compris, ce dont parle (de) Beauvoir..


----------



## Fred_C

Dans un nom de famille noble, la particule ne fait pas vraiment partie du nom de famille. Le nom de famille est simplement «Bourbon» ou «Chateaubriant». Le «de» est un ajout quand on cite le prénom. L’ajout de cette particule n’est pas une règle de grammaire, c’est une prétention nobiliaire. Si on veut ne pas en faire cas, la meilleure idée, c’est de pas ajouter «de» nulle part, et de dire «François-René Chateaubriant» sans de.



Huffameg said:


> De même, le fait de ne pas l'omettre tandis qu'on le fait avec Sartre, par exemple, constitue quand même le signe de ne pas avoir lu, ou bien compris, ce dont parle (de) Beauvoir..


Ça, c’est une excellente remarque. 
Mais c’est l’énoncé de la règle qui apparaît sexiste. Son application est inconsciente. Dire «l’analyse de (de) Beauvoir» sonne grossier bien avant de paraître comme un refus du féminisme.
Et même si vous faites une exception pour Simone de Beauvoir, n’est-ce pas une horrible réduction de toute sa théorie à de la superficialité ?
Le plus sûr, c’est alors de parler systématiquement de Jean-Paul Sartre sans oublier «Jean-Paul».


----------



## Huffameg

Fred_C said:


> Dans un nom de famille noble, la particule ne fait pas vraiment partie du nom de famille. Le nom de famille est simplement «Bourbon» ou «Chateaubriant». Le «de» est un ajout quand on cite le prénom. L’ajout de cette particule n’est pas une règle de grammaire, c’est une prétention nobiliaire. Si on veut ne pas en faire cas, la meilleure idée, c’est de pas ajouter «de» nulle part, et de dire «François-René Chateaubriant» sans de.



J'adore le fait que ma question est très vite devenue une discussion sur les classes et la possibilité d'un refus politique par l'usage du langage. Par contre, je ne sais pas si j'ose faire ça, au risque d'insulter quelqu'un, vu qu'il peut être difficile de distinguer entre les noms de famille nobles et les autres. 



Fred_C said:


> Et même si vous faites une exception pour Simone de Beauvoir, n’est-ce pas une horrible réduction de toute sa théorie à de la superficialité ?



Oui, c'est clair qu'il ne faut pas faire une interprétation trop forcée de la règle, mais c'est surtout quand on parle d'elle à côté d'un Sartre, prénom omis, que l'usage devient apparent. Je tombe très souvent sur des textes académiques qui font des listes de philosophe de sorte «Marx a été décisif pour des philosophes comme Sartre, Merleau-Ponty, Aron et Simone de Beauvoir.» Ce qui est frappant, non?  En tout cas, je me suis dit que c'est probablement à cause des difficultés du «de». 


Parlant du genre dans les textes académiques (je sors du sujet, là..), en anglais (et dans d'autres langues, j'imagine) il est devenu courant de choisir «she» plutôt que «he» (ou de faire les deux) quand on ne parle pas d'une personne particulière. Cela est bien sûr plus simple en anglais comme il n'y a pas de genre grammatical, mais est-ce qu'on fait une chose pareille en français?


----------



## tilt

Autant l'omission de la particule ne me choque pas quand l'usage la rend systématique, comme pour _La Fontaine _par exemple, autant je ne la rendrais pas dépendante de règles grammaticales ou euphoniques. C'est sans doute subjectif, mais dans _l'analyse de Beauvoir_, j'ai nettement l'impression qu'il manque un mot.


----------



## Fred_C

Huffameg said:


> Merleau-Ponty, Aron et Simone de Beauvoir.» Ce qui est frappant, non?  n tout cas, je me suis dit que c'est probablement à cause des difficultés du «de».




Non,  ça n’a rien à voir, à mon avis. Tout le monde fait la même chose avec  George Sand, Marguerite Duras, ou Marie Curie, je vous assure. C’est la  même chose pour la candidate à la présidentielle Ségolène Royal. Aucun  journaliste n’a jamais dit «Royal» pour aller plus vite. Parfois, on dit  «Ségolène», si on tient vraiment à être concis.
En réalité, je crois  que l’omission du prénom est au départ une marque de familiarité un peu  brutale et fruste qui est bizarrement devenue acceptable si elle  concerne les hommes. Ce n’est pas un surcroît d’égard déplacé que d’en  dispenser les femmes, c’est la norme. S’il y a un comportement à  corriger, c’est d’accorder le même respect minimum aux hommes, en citant  leur prénom.
On peut aussi ne pas citer le prénom, et dire «monsieur» ou «madame», tout simplement. (avec le «de», pour les nobles qui y tiennent).
De  plus, j’ai vaguement l’impression que les vélléités qui existeraient de  citer une femme par son nom de famille sont plutôt des vélléités plus  «soixante-huitardes» que féministes. Un autre registre, donc. (Mais  c’est une opinion personnelle, pas très fondée)


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir Huffameg,

Il semblerait que, dans le cas que vous nous avez cité, l'omission de la particule nobiliaire soit assez courante.  En voici quelques exemples :

« Les textes de Beauvoir sont une matière vivante... »
« Je n’arrive pas à déceler du mépris là-dedans, ni d’ailleurs dans les romans de Beauvoir... »
« ...qui fait écho au Deuxième sexe de Beauvoir »
« On peut s’interroger sur l’actualité de l’analyse de Beauvoir »

Voir aussi ce fil-ci.


----------



## magdalena964

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un problème avec l'orthographe du nom du linguiste suisse: de Saussure. Normalement, sauf erreur de ma part, on garde le préfixe ''de'' en écrivant le nom de famille de noblesse. Pourtant dans un texte scientifique de G. Mounin j'ai observé qu'il ne garde que ''Saussure'' - il omet complètement ''de''. Y-a-t'il quelque explication sur ce thème? Je n'ai rien trouve sur l'Internet.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Philippides

Je crois que si tu écrits Monsieur de Saussure tu dois conserver le "de"
En revanche, si tu mets juste le nom de famille alors c'est Saussure.


----------



## plantin

Il est très fréquent de ne pas citer le "de" avant un nom employé seul, comme Philippides le signale: Montesquieu, Châteaubriand, La Rochefoucauld, Nerval, etc...


----------



## snarkhunter

... Ce n'est pas que ce soit "fréquent", c'est plutôt juste que c'est bien l'usage, _a priori_ !

Selon ce que je crois me rappeler, la particule est omise si le nom n'est pas précédé d'un "qualifiant" sous quelque forme que ce soit (et qui peut donc être un prénom, un titre, une simple civilité, etc).

Ainsi : "Châteaubriand", mais "_Monsieur_ de Châteaubriand"


----------



## SergueiL

Je croyais que l'usage voulait qu'on conserve toujours le "de" lorsque le nom de famille est constitué d'une unique syllabe. Mais à part "de Gaulle", je n'ai pas d'autres exemples.


----------



## plantin

snarkhunter said:


> Ce n'est pas que ce soit "fréquent", c'est plutôt juste que c'est bien l'usage, _a priori_ !



Je n'ai jamais entendu D'artagnan, de Kersauzon, de Virieu, d'Ornano, de Montgolfier, de la Roque, de Broglie, de Turckheim, de Broc, de Mun, de Ségur, de Wendel, de Villepin, de Menthon, de Ligonès, de Fougerolles, de la Tour, de Courson, de Villiers, pour ne citer que ceux qui me viennent à l'esprit, sans leur particule (sauf pour les déprécier, beaucoup étant des politiques).
Il me semble que la citation sans particule est une consécration pour les très grands, un signe qu'ils appartiennent à une catégorie supérieure dans la célébrité.
De Gaulle est un cas particulier, sa particule n'a rien de noble, elle est insécable.


----------



## Maître Capello

Snarkhunter a pourtant bien raison. Voir le début de ce fil avec lequel je viens de fusionner cette nouvelle discussion. Voir aussi FR: (de) + nom de famille - omission de la particule nobiliaire ? sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## plantin

Oui, je viens de lire, et la remarque la plus juste selon moi est celle de Tilt:


tilt said:


> Autant l'omission de la particule ne me choque pas quand l'usage la rend systématique, comme pour _La Fontaine _par exemple, autant je ne la rendrais pas dépendante de règles grammaticales ou euphoniques. C'est sans doute subjectif, mais dans _l'analyse de Beauvoir_, j'ai nettement l'impression qu'il manque un mot.


Parce vous dites vraiment ?: J'adorais Funès et ses pitreries, Broca a réalisé un film, on a vu la Fressange défiler pour Dior, Villiers a créé le Puy-du-Fou, Beauvoir était la femme de Sartre, J'aime ce tableau de La Tour, Artagnan était un mousquetaire, l'excellent journaliste Virieu est mort trop tôt, ce film où jouent Fougerolles et Turckheim est un navet, etc...
Comme toujours, et plus je fréquente ce forum et plus j'en suis convaincu, il y a la règle et il y a l'usage.


----------



## snarkhunter

Remarques :

Je pense que cette "règle" ne s'applique pas à un article élidé, qui sera donc conservé dans tous les cas.

Pour tous les autres noms donnés ci-dessus, il s'agit de personnages médiatiques ou de célébrités : on ne peut donc retenir l'usage comme une règle. Ce dont je parlais, moi, c'est ce qui est réellement en usage dans les familles appartenant à la noblesse française. On peut d'ailleurs en avoir quelques aperçus occasionnels dans les dialogues de certains films (... il faudrait sans doute revoir "Jet Set" pour le vérifier, par exemple).


----------



## plantin

snarkhunter said:


> Pour tous les autres noms donnés ci-dessus, il s'agit de personnages médiatiques ou de célébrités. Ce dont je parlais, moi, c'est ce qui est réellement en usage dans les familles appartenant à la noblesse française.


Bien évidemment, je ne peux vous donner l'exemple de nobles anonymes dont j'ignore la prononciation d'usage... Mais tous ces gens sont d'authentique noblesse pourtant, sauf de la Tour, mais il est consacré par le temps, et j'ai à vrai dire un doute sur de Fougerolles et de Beauvoir; mais peu importe, il doit y  en avoir une foule d'autres à qui je ne pense pas; et pourquoi le fait qu'ils soient "médiatiques" aujourd'hui les distinguerait-il des nobles "médiatiques" hier ? 



snarkhunter said:


> on ne peut donc retenir l'usage comme une règle.


J'ai dit, comme Tilt, la même chose en sens inverse, on ne peut retenir la règle comme l'usage, mais cela aboutit finalement à la même chose.


snarkhunter said:


> Ce dont je parlais, moi, c'est ce qui est réellement en usage dans les familles appartenant à la noblesse française.


Ça ne fait plus beaucoup de monde...  Je pense donc qu'il y aurait finalement beaucoup plus d'exceptions que de noms suivant la "règle".


----------



## jekoh

plantin said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu D'artagnan, de Kersauzon, de Virieu, d'Ornano, de Montgolfier, de la Roque, de Broglie, de Turckheim, de Broc, de Mun, de Ségur, de Wendel, de Villepin, de Menthon, de Ligonès, de Fougerolles, de la Tour, de Courson, de Villiers, pour ne citer que ceux qui me viennent à l'esprit, sans leur particule (sauf pour les déprécier, beaucoup étant des politiques).


C'est difficile de croire que quelqu'un qui vit en France n'a jamais entendu Villepin ou Kersauzon, pour n'en citer que deux.


----------



## plantin

Villepin au lieu de Villepin fait partie selon moi de la dépréciation dont je parlais... Pour Kersauzon , oui, c'est vrai, cela m'a m'échappé effectivement dans ma rapidité à établir cette liste; j'ai d'ailleurs fait une autre erreur, qui aurait pu être relevée, avec Dupont de Ligonnès, en fait; au temps pour moi... Et les autres, qu'en pensez-vous ?
Un petit indice, qui vaut ce qu'il vaut, pour montrer à quel point la règle de l'emploi de la particule n'est pas aussi fixée et rigoureuse qu'on peut le penser, hier comme aujourd'hui. On le trouve dans l'Ecole des femmes, tout au début, dans le dialogue entre Chrysalde et Arnolphe:

Chrysalde:
"Qui diable vous a fait aussi vous aviser,
A quarante-deux ans, de vous débaptiser
Et d'un vieux tronc pourri de votre métairie
Vous faire dans le monde un nom de seigneurie?
Arnolphe 
Outre que la maison par ce nom se connaît,
*La Souche* plus qu'Arnolphe à mes oreilles plaît.
[...]
Mais enfin *de la Souche* est le nom que je porte:
J'y vois de la raison, j'y trouve des appas;"

On est ici au XVIIème siècle, dans un monde qui baigne, pourrait-on dire, dans la particule; et pourtant, en l'espace de quelques vers, on trouve dans la bouche du même personnage les deux formes. J'ai bien pensé que la contrainte du vers a pu conduire Molière à gagner ainsi facilement un pied, mais j'ai aussi pensé que ce serait faire injure à son génie de ne pas le croire capable de s'en sortir autrement, d'autant plus qu'il a devant lui un parterre de particules, qui maîtrisent parfaitement le code de leurs propres titulatures. Ce n'était pas le moment de tomber dans la facilité ou de commettre une négligence, donc ça n'en est pas une. Les nobles eux-mêmes ne voyaient rien de scandaleux à l'une ou l'autre forme.
D'ailleurs, des tas de nobles n'avaient pas de particules et s'en trouvaient très bien.

Je lis aussi dans cette "règle" disponible sur Wikipedia, ou encore ici (mais d'où sort ce texte non daté, non signé, sur le site d'un certain Zul qui se dit (allez à l'accueil) "Lumière de l'Occident" et que Wiki ose sans vergogne citer en source, mystère,...) que le "d'" est maintenu devant un nom commençant par une voyelle ou un H aspiré; là aussi, la "règle" est pour le moins élastique, au point qu'on peut se demander si règle il y a. Saint-Simon (et qui plus que Saint-Simon peut se présenter comme le gardien de ce qui est ou pas convenable, son respect des rites et des formes tournant chez lui à l'obsession ?) ne dit jamais d'Harcourt, mais Harcourt, ni d'Estrées, mais Estrées, quand ces noms sont employés seuls. Qu'en dit la lumière de l'Occident ? La même baliverne se retrouve ici lorsque la jet-setteuse Hermine de Clermont-Tonnerre se lance dans le manuel de savoir-vivre. Le plus pathétique dans ce paragraphe est l'allusion qu'elle croit véridique au snobisme de ce Monsieur de L'Ile, et qui en  fait est une partie de la tirade de Chrysalde dans l'Ecole des femmes cité plus haut; à peine croyable, mais vrai. A mes yeux, de telles énormités disqualifient tout le reste.
Je reviens à Saint-Simon avec ces exemples:
_"Harcourt avait le bâton pendant la cérémonie"
"Cependant Harcourt, qui avoit un petit corps séparé, que Guiscard avoit joint..."
"J'aimais bien mieux Estrées que Tallard"
"Estrées, vif, ardent, bouillant, haut à la main, accoutumé aux grandes affaires et à décider, n'était guère moins impatient que l'autre de n'être pas le maître"
_
Bon les Mémoires de Saint-Simon, ce sont huit  tomes de la Pléiade, et Estrées et Harcourt devaient être de bons potes à lui, parce qu'il en parle souvent, donc vous me pardonnerez d'arrêter là les exemples...__
Je vous livre le fond de ma pensée: pour moi, ces règles dont personne ne sait qui les a édictées (observez l'affligeante pauvreté des sources de l'article de Wikipedia, et quand il y en a, leur caractère plus que douteux, pour ne pas dire burlesque... Quant aux exemples censés prouver la validité de la règle mais tirés ... des Trois mousquetaires, euh...  ), ces règles donc existent peut-être bel et bien (je tiens compte de la seule source sérieuse, le Grévisse), mais ont accompagné la fossilisation de la noblesse; quand son monde s'écroule, on crée des règles à quoi se raccrocher pour avoir encore l'impression d'exister. Il n'y a ainsi jamais eu d'étiquette plus stricte que dans les cours fantômes en exil. A l'époque de la noblesse triomphante, c'était par contre une question bien secondaire et donc d'un usage très souple.
Dernière réflexion: il y a du bon sur Wikipedia, même parfois du très bon; mais il y a aussi du mauvais, du très mauvais...


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> Parce vous dites vraiment ?: J'adorais Funès et ses pitreries, Broca a réalisé un film, on a vu la Fressange défiler pour Dior, Villiers a créé le Puy-du-Fou, Beauvoir était la femme de Sartre, J'aime ce tableau de La Tour, Artagnan était un mousquetaire, l'excellent journaliste Virieu est mort trop tôt, ce film où jouent Fougerolles et Turckheim est un navet, etc...


Oui, _La Fressange_ (avec une majuscule à l'article), _Beauvoir_, _Villiers_… Mais on écrit _d'Artagnan_ puisque le _de_ est élidé comme déjà dit au début de ce fil et on écrit _de Funès_, car c'est un patronyme étranger (castillan).



> Comme toujours, et plus je fréquente ce forum et plus j'en suis convaincu, il y a la règle et il y a l'usage.


Il y a toujours la règle et l'usage, mais le *bon* usage, n'est pas toujours l'usage général, qui en l'occurrence n'est même pas vraiment établi…


----------



## plantin

Maître Capello said:


> l y a toujours la règle et l'usage, mais le *bon* usage, n'est pas toujours l'usage général, qui en l'occurrence n'est même pas vraiment établi…


Bon on va donc résumer la "règle" telle qu'elle ressort des observations et corrections exprimées ici (avec en guest stars Zul la lumière de l'occident et l'ineffable Hermine de Clermont-Tonnerre). Dites-moi si j'ai juste ou pas, tout est possible :
- La règle de l’élision du de fonctionne avec les noms de 2 syllabes au moins, pas les autres. Mais le du et le des sont maintenus dans tous les cas. (cependant, Molière a le droit de mettre des de là où il veut, et de les supprimer là où il veut)
- La règle ne fonctionne pas avec les  noms de deux syllabes avec dernière syllabe muette ou d’une syllabe sonore. Et pas non plus les noms étrangers, même francisés par l’usage (on dit bien de Funès à la française et pas "dé Founès"  à l’espagnole).
- La règle fonctionne avec les anciens noms mais pas les nouveaux (un décret ultérieur précisera la date charnière entre les deux). Les personnes actuellement médiatiques ne sont pas concernées par  la règle, elles  peuvent garder le de (on va appeler cela la jurisprudence de Broca, à défaut de de Funès); cependant les navigateurs à particule peuvent l'enlever s'ils le souhaitent.
- La règle de l’élision du d’ ne fonctionne pas pour les noms commençant par une voyelle ou un H aspiré, qui gardent leur particule, mais les contrevenants pourront invoquer le haut patronage de Saint-Simon en cas d’emploi intempestif.

Euh, cette "règle" si elle existait gagnerait haut la main le titre de règle la plus capillotractée de la langue française depuis les Serments de Strasbourg; bien malin celui qui y trouvera "le bon usage"; pardonnez mon côté rebelle, mais j'affirme que quand une règle est si emberlificotée, c'est un devoir de ne pas la respecter. Elle finira ainsi par disparaître. Et quand on considère que son champ d'application est l'onomastique noble, qui ne doit représenter qu'une infime partie du lexique français, on se dit qu'on ne risque pas grand chose à s'affranchir d'une "règle", pas mieux établie que l'usage en fait; elle me fait penser à ces injonctions ridicules et compassées régissant la composition d'une table; on met la cuillère à dessert là sauf si... le verre à vin est à droite du verre à eau sauf si..., on ne met pas de porte-couteau si il y a une fourchette à escargot, qui elle-même est formellement interdite en cas de présence d'un couteau à poisson... (je brode, mais vous comprenez le principe) et n'oublions pas que si on a un cardinal à table, le général se met à gauche du maître de maison, tandis que le préfet ne peut se placer qu'à côté du député, bla...bla...


----------

